# Bootsvermietung Gennep / Köderfisch Mindestmaß ?



## Chris- (25. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte jemand einen Kontakt zu einem Bootsverleiher
in Gennep geben? Bin zwar im dortigen Angelverein aber ohne
niederländische Sprachkenntnisse nutzen mir die ganzen 
Webseiten leider recht wenig. (Bevorzugt nähe Hafen Gennep oder Boxmeer)

Noch ne blöde Frage:
Rotfedern haben ein Mindestmaß von 15 cm,
Darf ich nun auch kleiner als Totköder benutzen?
Kann ich wenn es gut läuft welche auf Vorrat fangen
und zum einfrieren mitnehmen?

Sorry, bin noch blutiger Anfänger.

LG
Chris


----------



## anmac (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Gennep / Köderfisch Mindestmaß ?*



Chris- schrieb:


> Noch ne blöde Frage:
> Rotfedern haben ein Mindestmaß von 15 cm,
> Darf ich nun auch kleiner als Totköder benutzen?
> Kann ich wenn es gut läuft welche auf Vorrat fangen
> und zum einfrieren mitnehmen?



Hallo Chris,

aktuell kann ich Dir da nicht viel zu sagen, aber vielleicht hilft Dir das für die Zukunft weiter: 

*Aktuell: Änderungen der Fischereivorschriften zum 1. März 2012*
[edit by Thomas9904:
Unerlaubtes einstellen fremder Inhalte.
Der Rechteinhaber hat sich bei uns  gemeldet und den  Beitrag beanstandet.
Er verzichtet freundlicherweise auf eine Anzeige gegen dich.

Zukünftig bitte beachten!!]


Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Chris- (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Gennep / Köderfisch Mindestmaß ?*

Hallo Andre,

danke für die Info.
Titel reichte noch fürs googeln.

Schade das mir keiner was was über das Boote mieten
sagen kann (oder will).



Werde mal sehen ob ich einen Guide für die Ecke bekomme.

LG
Chris


----------



## Athrox (18. September 2011)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Gennep / Köderfisch Mindestmaß ?*

Hi,

Es gibt in der näheren Umgebung von Gennep keine Bootsvermietung. Das nächstgelegene wäre Dolfijn in Mook (Kanu's & Motorboote) oder Femly Jachtverhuur in Wanssum (Luxusjachten). Danach werden die Entfernungen größer und gibt's in Ophoven das Sailcenter Limburg (Segel- und Motorboote).

Wenn du allerdings erst ein Boot mieten und dann über die Maas nach Gennep tuckern willst, dann rechne dir das vorher gut durch. Das wird nämlich nicht gerade billig.

Frag lieber in deinem Verein, ob die nicht irgendwo vereinseigene Boot liegen haben. Die haste meistens für 50 Öre ein ganzes Jahr...


----------



## Athrox (20. September 2011)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Gennep / Köderfisch Mindestmaß ?*

Nochmal ich,

Das Mindestmaß gilt für jeden dem Gewässer entnommenen und nicht wieder zurückgesetzten Fisch. Also streng genommen auch für die Köfi's. Deswegen ist es ratsam, Fischarten zu nehmen, welche kein Mindestmaß haben. Davon gibt's ja auch mehr als genug.
Du darfst 15 tote Süßwasser-Köderfische mit dir führen, mit denen du den Zweck verfolgst, Raubfische zu fangen. Kein Kontrolleur wird dir 'nen Strick drehen, wenn da dummerweise mal 'ne untermaßige Brasse dabei ist...


----------



## Chris- (21. September 2011)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Gennep / Köderfisch Mindestmaß ?*

Hallo Athrox,

danke für Deine wirklich brauchbaren Antworten.

Köderfisch:
KöFi habe ich jetzt einfach beim Händler tiefgefroren gekauft.
Mit Aroma gespritzt und einem kleinem Auftriebskörper ist das
ein super Köder.

Angelboot:
"Mein Verein" besteht leider nur auf dem Papier kenne da ja
keinen. Ist aber ein guter Tipp, hoffentlich kann dort jemand
etwas mit meiner Anfrage auf deutsch etwas anfangen.

LG
Chris


----------



## TimoMiri (23. September 2014)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Gennep / Köderfisch Mindestmaß ?*

Hallo zusammen weiß jemand von euch ob man auch gefrorene  Stinte aus dem Zooladen nutzen darf ?


----------

